# 440x2 neo MOTOR mags?



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi everyone, I get bored and start playing with parts because they’re available. Recently I purchased 2 pair of Neo MOTOR mags from Viper Scale. 



Installed in either wide or narrow they don’t seem to seat into the bulkheads and can break loose and physically hit the arm. The cars they’re going into are Franken-cars and not for competition, I just want to push them to the limit and for the couple laps I got to run them they were ridiculously fast. If you need any further info let me know and I’d be glad to post up some pics for further research. THANKS!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Salutations and Greetings to Escondido, California.

Sure go ahead and post of pics of your issues and I will research them for you. :cheers2:

In the meantime here is the link to our advertising sign up page - HobbyTalk - Advertise

:nerd:


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

My bad. Wasn’t advertising, was just citing sources. I’ll post some pics here shortly. It looks like the bulkheads are physically warping. I’m actually knuckle deep in them now.


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

You can see the wear on the front end of the arm. They’re unseated in one pic, I go and push the bulkhead together and I can get a couple laps before it jostles out of place again.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You could try gluing the magnets in place with high temperature silicone gasket maker. Versachem Mega Black is one of those. Professional grade Super Glue would work for a time, but when that gets hot it will de-bond. Years ago I built this car, it is essentially a Restricted Open with polymer magnets, but the arm is 3 ohms. The car has bushings installed in the bulkheads. Note the clip to keep the bulkheads in place if the car crashed.
The Tyco narrow chassis wants to flex, with just the high level polymer magnets it eventually developed a sag and started to drag on the track rails. Baking the chassis made it stiffer. With those neo magnets you will probably have the same problem. If the car starts to drag you could just change to larger diameter tires. When the chassis sags the armature might start to bind causing overheating.


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

Rich Dumas said:


> You could try gluing the magnets in place with high temperature silicone gasket maker. Versachem Mega Black is one of those. Professional grade Super Glue would work for a time, but when that gets hot it will de-bond. Years ago I built this car, it is essentially a Restricted Open with polymer magnets, but the arm is 3 ohms. The car has bushings installed in the bulkheads. Note the clip to keep the bulkheads in place if the car crashed.
> The Tyco narrow chassis wants to flex, with just the high level polymer magnets it eventually developed a sag and started to drag on the track rails. Baking the chassis made it stiffer. With those neo magnets you will probably have the same problem. If the car starts to drag you could just change to larger diameter tires. When the chassis sags the armature might start to bind causing overheating.


How would I glue them in? I can barely get them to seat! It's pretty frustrating. I was experimenting with different bulkheads last night, I have a couple regular, a couple bushing and a bearing type and they all appear to have the same issue, they all flex in the middle letting the magnet move. :-/ I was trying to think of a way to reinforce the bulkhead from front to back to keep it locked in but haven't engineered a solution yet. This is where an HP7 box would have been useful. 

A little more info for those following along. It's also got HCSlots AMG Pro-42 Super Circuit Low Mass Traction Magnets (aka neo) and a 3.5ohm Mabuchi arm. 

I'm wondering if I can somehow wrap the "box" with a heavier gauge flat wire and solder the joint, but the rear bulkhead will definitely be in the way.


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

Contacted Viper and the associate told me: 

"Due to variances in all the different years that tycos were made some fit great and some simple just want to squeze their way out of the bulk heads. We have used some small pieces of styrene that can be cut with a Exacto knife to do the trick restricting the magnets." 

They included a nice pic which I attached here as well. I don't just have styrene laying around so I decided to try hot-glue and using an Exacto-Knife to shape it around the bulkhead. IT WORKED! The magnets now provide enough clearance and after swapping out my 2.8ohm for a 3.5ohm these little puppies SING! I hope this is useful to anyone who may consider adding these to their 440x2's.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm glad that you found a solution to the problem. I also see that you have switched to a rewound armature. The greenwire arms were intended to be used with cars in battery powered sets and they do not like to get hot. If you are very careful greenwire arms are a good upgrade for cars using polymer traction magnets.


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

Rich Dumas said:


> I also see that you have switched to a rewound armature. The greenwire arms were intended to be used with cars in battery powered sets and they do not like to get hot. If you are very careful greenwire arms are a good upgrade for cars using polymer traction magnets.


Rich, 
Can you explain a little further on that? The arm you're seeing in my picture is a blue Mabuchi 3.5ohm, although after this picture I did switch it out to a 3.5ohm balanced I had around. The more detailed picture with the styrene bulkhead wedges is from Viper itself. I've heard about the greenwire arms, never seen one though. Do they make any difference? Logic would tell me whether 6, 3.5, 2.8... the ohms respectively in that gauge are the same right? 6 or 3.5 or 2.8 (with a little variation), I'm not talking about the amount of power they produce as respectively they'd all be different. Just the color of the wire and whether they're balanced or not is what makes them different or am I wrong? Any explanation here would be great as I've had this question, seen it somewhat answered but not really. Kinda like MOTOR magnets. No one REALLY talks about what upgraded motor magnets really do, just that people should upgrade them. Really appreciate any clarity.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The greenwire arms are about 2.8 ohms, Modified cars use 3.0 ohm arms, so greenwire arms have never been legal for that class and the ohms are high for a Restricted Open type arm. The greenwire arm does not have high temperature windings, so it is easy to burn one up. Anything that would make the motor draw a little more currant than usual will do them in. For a start if you were using new motor brushes they would have to be broken in on the bench at 3-6 volts before you put the car on the track and ran at full voltage. Wizzard still sells a hot stock version of the greenwire arm for $12. A greenwire arm and a pair of polymer traction magnets is a fairly cheap upgrade for a Tyco car. On my track a decent stock Tyco with silicone/sponge tires can do a 3.3 second lap, with the upgrade I can easily get down to 2.6 seconds.


----------



## Chi_Twn_Luv (Apr 7, 2018)

Interesting. Why would the green wire arms be so popular if they burned up so quick? You can get a 2.8 from a lot distributors and not have that issue. I've got a few cars that run 2.8's but the 3.5's perform far better I feel on my home track. The neo motor mags I've installed have made those 3.5's SO much faster too.


----------

